# Hi everyone!



## mitten (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm Teri. I joined today and am very excited. I'm experimenting with some different knitting. I used to make mittens, over 600 pair a year. I donated them to local schools. Now I'm ready to try some new.... I should make SOME mittens... we'll see.
I suffer from some pretty severe depression and I am a single mom to two girls, one still at home. I work full time at a group home setting and I work one forty hour shift a week and have the rest of the week off... onlyproblem is I get A LOT of overtime and I'm usually exhausted. I used to be a teacher. I am a borderline hoarder *of yarn. I am working on decreasing my stash by making some puppets and different projects. 
I'm glad to be on this list and look forward to lots of fun visiting with you all...
BTW, I'm from Iowa


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

sweet !! & welcome !! you do good things for this crazy world... hope you get that raise!! welcome Chris


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

mitten said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Teri. I joined today and am very excited. I'm experimenting with some different knitting. I used to make mittens, over 600 pair a year. I donated them to local schools. Now I'm ready to try some new.... I should make SOME mittens... we'll see.
> I suffer from some pretty severe depression and I am a single mom to two girls, one still at home. I work full time at a group home setting and I work one forty hour shift a week and have the rest of the week off... onlyproblem is I get A LOT of overtime and I'm usually exhausted. I used to be a teacher. I am a borderline hoarder *of yarn. I am working on decreasing my stash by making some puppets and different projects.
> I'm glad to be on this list and look forward to lots of fun visiting with you all...
> BTW, I'm from Iowa


Hi Teri
Welcome. Your things are beautiful especially the white dress which is exquisite.

Can you tell me where you got the pattern for that.

I make hats for Arkansas Children's Hospital, when I'm not busy knitting/crocheting for my two grandchildren. My granddaughter will be 2 on 5/14 and my grandson will be 3 months old on 4/21.

Once again, that white dress is awesome.

Blessings, Linda


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

What beautiful work. Hi and welcome from the UK. You will make many lovely friends here. Knitting is such good therapy. Enjoy the forum and happy knitting.


----------



## Sierra53 (Apr 5, 2011)

what a beautiful job! I love this site. Really enjoy looking at peoples projects and aspire to be as good as they are when I grow up. (BTW I am 53) I guess I need to hurry up lol. I would love the pattern for the christening gown.


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi: from Canada your work is beautiful, would love to have the pattern for the white dress. Thanks!


----------



## GAYELP (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow the baby dress is fantastic love your work.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

WELCOME FROM AUSTRALIA, I TOO AM A BORDERLINE HOARDER OF KNITTING YARN JOINED THIS SITE A FEW WEEKS AGO BEST THING I EVER DID, REALLY LOOK FORWARD TO READING SITE MESSAGES EVERY NIGHT. I TOO LOVE THE WHITE DRESS JUST WISH I WAS A SCLEVER S YOU I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO SEND PHOTOS AS AN ATTACHMENT, CHIN UP AND MAYBE TRY SOME OF JEAN GREENHOWES DOLLS.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcom Teri. This is a wonderful forum to communicate with other knitters, to get help, and to share. Your work is beautiful; you must be an experienced knitter.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

PRECIOUS LITTLE DRESS--


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome from Louisiana. This is a great place to make new friends. Everybody is so helpful. You do great work. God bless you and your girls.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

I love your work! I would love the pattern for the beautiful white dress for a new baby girl granddaughter to be born in July. My email address is:
[email protected]

Thank you,
Elaine


----------



## kat the potter (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome! You do beautiful work. I think you'll love this site.I know I do! BTW, I don't think we yarn stashers are considered hoarders. We're just broadening our options for future projects.


----------



## Annette (Jan 27, 2011)

You didn't have where you live but judging from the Tiger suit, you must be from Auburn, Alabama LOL

Very cute
Annette


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

What a blessing you are to those who receive your knitted projects. The children who receive your mittens are very lucky. Beautiful little dress and tiger outfit. Nice knitting. Keep up the great work! Blessings to you.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Your work is beautiful....as for the rest - it will get better....time is healing and knitting is therapeutic....blessings to you...


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

YOur work is beautiful. I love it. lrmayknit fromMissouri


----------



## BKaye (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely right! Also we save energy by having a yarn stash...what if we had to ddrive to the LYS every time we started a project?


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Or Louisiana. GEAUX LSU TIGERS!!!!!!


----------



## Talulah (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi...I am fairly new to this too. I love the white dress! Would you share the pattern? My email is [email protected], ...thanks so much and welcome!


----------



## gshowman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to a fellow Iowan! You will love this site, but it's addictive! Your work is gorgeous and that little white dress is absolutely beautiful!I'm not nearly there as far as my skill, but I'm thinking of taking classes or finding someone with a lot of patience to help me expand my knitting skills. I live in Grimes. Where are you? I think I could take a few lessons from you.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Michigan! Your knitting is wonderful. Do you take anything for the depression? I suffered as you do and went to the doctor. He put me on Effexor XR 150 MG and it is great to feel "normal" again. It made the difference from being alive and jumping off the roof.
It is true, I just joined here a couple of weeks ago and the ladies (and gentlemen!) are wonderful. They are kind, sympathetic, understanding and have wonderful advice and encouagement. You'll really enjoy all of your new friends here. And we're from around the world!! All lovers of knitting and crocheting and of you!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi mitten
Not a horder a "Collector" that's what I tell myself anyway. Welcome, this site has a way of making you feel better.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome, Teri! This site is a daily joy for me; what a wealth of info. Your work is beautiful. I think we are all "yarn gatherers." My partner pointed out a sign in a yarn store that I have threatened to cross stitch: "So much yarn, so little time!"


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I too would love the pattern for the white dress for a future great granddaughter.

Thanks,

Sandi the
Stitching Fool


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey mitten (Teri), beautiful work. You must be exhausted after working all day and knitting so great.
More power to you girl. Keep the chin up and God will
help you thru.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello from PA
You're a wonderful knitter and you'll be fine, time is the best healer,(my grandmother always use to say to all of us in a family), people are very friendly and very caring, and very helpful.
I know you're very busy, but when you'll have a moment a pattern for white dress please (my daughter neighbor baby turning a 1yr. old, so I would like to make her a dress.)
Thank you in advance
Have a Happy and Healthy Holiday
Michaela ([email protected])


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very beautiful items. Welcome to the site. People here are very helpful and friendly.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello, Mitten! I understand depression and feel for you. Your knitting is beautiful. Lovely, lovely! I just found a wonderful thing to do with my yarn stash! Therer's a new great- grandchild coming in my family and I have to wait to learn girl or boy before doing any more knitting for this beloved baby. I found a book called 'Itty-bitty Toys'. it's delightful! Uses small amounts of yarn and has the neatest littile things to knit. There are little reversible dolls that change from girl to boy when you turn them inside out. It cheered me up. 

I hope you feel better when spring arrives.

Mernie


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

Teri, beautiful knitting! Don't let yourself suffer from
"pretty severe depression". There is help for you. If you aren't seeing a doctor and taking an antidepressant, please do. It is a lack of certain chemicals in the brain that causes this. One reader mentioned Effexor which is very good. The generic form is Venlafaxin - much cheaper.
Good luck and I will pray for you.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome from Kingston, Ontario, Canada. All of your work is beautiful, especially the white christening gown. You are a very talented lady. Best wishes and happy knitting.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Teri !

Glad you could join us ! ..... Where about in Iowa are you ? I live in the very southern most part of Minnnesota.
(So, in one goofy way, we're already neighbors !) (O)

Izzy


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Heart goes out to you. I had a job that required alot of over-time plus I lived 30 miles away from my job. I retired at 61 I just couldn't take it anymore. When we walk through a Storm there is always an Rainbow waiting for us.


----------



## Supert (Apr 20, 2011)

I absolutely love the baby dress. You really are a beautiful knitter. It must give you joy being able to make and give such lovely gifts. If you can let me know where you got this pattern or e-mail me a copy I would be grateful. The pattern looks rather difficult was it hard to make?


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Terri - I just joined this week. Love your work. I made that same dress for my granddaughters for a Christening dress. My dress is full length. I have the pattern that I copied from a knitting book. I have had many compliments on the Christening dress. Keep up your good work. Gail


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

God Bless You, Grandmann


grandmann said:


> My Heart goes out to you. I had a job that required alot of over-time plus I lived 30 miles away from my job. I retired at 61 I just couldn't take it anymore. When we walk through a Storm there is always an Rainbow waiting for us.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome Teri. You do lovely work.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Welcome from Tennessee! This ia a great site to be on, everyone is very nice & very helpful. The dress is beautiful. If you give out the pattern or site, I would like it too. God Bless You.


----------



## justsewinc (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Teri. I love the beautiful little dress you made. I have struggled in this area from time to time myself. Keep knitting as it helps tremendously. I will be praying for you and your girls. You can email me separately if you would like to "talk." [email protected]


----------



## justsewinc (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi again. I, too, would love a copy of the dress pattern if you can share it. I have two great great nieces. One 6 months and one on the way in August. Thank [email protected]


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Love your work.Keep it up knitting is very theraputic.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

That is some very beautiful work. You are a great knitter. I too hoard yarn. When I want to make a project I like to go in my stache and start knitting. I have a good hat pattern that can be used with very little yarn. maybe one day I can share it with you all. Maw


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely work! We all know that knitting is therapeutic. Good Luck.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from Rae in NC....you are talented....that baby dress is darling!!!!


----------



## mitten (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow! What a welcome! I'm really excited about this forum! Thanks for all the compliments about my work, when I look at it I see the errors, they're small, but I know they're there. 
The Strawberries and cream dress is from 
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/
Claire topping is the artist and she is fabulous. The tiger suit is hers too. and lol, I'm from Iowa and a very big CUBS fan. I just fell in love with it when I saw it and had to make it. 
I also love Jean Greenhowe and Alan dart!
I'm on antidepressant and mood stabilizer. My psych thought I needed to STOP knitting for a while and see if that helped my depression. He told me later to knit and never stop. Some people think that sitting at home knitting all the time is a sign of my depression. They don't realize that this is my rescue. 
anyway, the strawberries and cream dress is the one I made and there's a sweater and hat to match. It's on sale right now! I'm knitting her baby elizabeth now
Teri


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Teri--Welcome from Nebraska--Your things are wonderful!! Do you knit mittens w/ your eyes closed? Can't imagine 600 pairs--that's 1200 singles--Oh my you are dedicated--I hope this forum helps w/ the depression--You have a lot of support. Thanks for sharing---Gloria


----------



## mitten (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in the NorthEast corner of Iowa. I moved here from the Southwest corner.... 
In July, there's a knitting retreat in Split Rock Minnesota that I'd like to go to. I am really looking forward to it. I had to send 6 pics of my artwork... lol
ttfn
teri


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome, love the dress, so cute, hope you get more free time to do what you love


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

You do a wonderful job, both with giving and your knitting is beautiful. God bless you for your giving.


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Teri...I am a yarn hoarder too but I am trying to reduce my stash by making items to donate to charities. I like both of your project but especially liked the hat and mittens. How cute! My granddaughte would love a set like that. What yarn did you use?


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

The Split Rock retreat sounds like fun ... I think it's either in, or close to Cloquet ? Will you be earning any credits for attending, or just doing it for fun ? ......
Either way, I can see why you are anxious for it to happen !

If you have any extra time while you are there, run up to Duluth for a few hours .. if you've never been there, it's a really fun and interesting town ... (O) 
Izzy


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! You are really good at knitting! Welcome to the group.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the site and very nice work!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to our forum. Make yourself at home here. Your work is fabulous. Keep on knitting, it is good theraphy. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Linda McCaw (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome from Indiana. I, too, just joined and love checking out the site daily. Your things are beautiful. How clever you are to do all you do and still have time and energy to create such wonderful projects!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Linda, welcome to our forum. I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

stann said:


> Teri, beautiful knitting! Don't let yourself suffer from
> "pretty severe depression". There is help for you. If you aren't seeing a doctor and taking an antidepressant, please do. It is a lack of certain chemicals in the brain that causes this. One reader mentioned Effexor which is very good. The generic form is Venlafaxin - much cheaper.
> Good luck and I will pray for you.


so true... it's so hard to live so sad... I've never been a believer of "a pill will cure you" but at one point in my life, I found that I would not leave my "comfy chair"... felt dark and empty inside... I knew I wasn't helping my kids any, so went to the Doc...and got help, meds & counsling...sometimes you just have to talk to someone who has nothing to do with your life. Since then I've found my Mom & Dad suffered same symtoms & 2 of my daughters have troubles... I must tell you it's good to be out of my dark cave. most of the time  Chris


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome, Teri. Depression can be an awful thing. Am on medication and have been for years. It looks to me as though you are able to create wonderful things with your talent, and that should certainly perk you up. I'm not being sarcastic, girl, because I know how low a person can feel. Think about your lovely work and enjoy your knitting. Things will eventually even out and you'll be fine.
Linda


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

You must be feeling a little bit like a new person, I too could not believe how much this site would be a help to me personnally as well as knitting wise, I always tell people that my knitting for me is a form of exorcism in that it akes me forget anuthing that is not to good at the mement and allows me to clear my mind, goo don you I too would be happy tobe buddy. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My Doctor started me on anti-depressants when my husband died. I stopped them last year after taking them for six years...It was like waking up! Suddenly my energy came back and I felt like a new woman. I wouldn't take that stuff again. I believe I had to grieve sometime and it just postponed the inevitable. Now I cry AND laugh. I know you will scold me for saying this, but I believe it with all my heart.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very lovely work. Love everything. Judy


----------

